# Rat and mice breeder racks



## Andy1984c (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi,I'm selling my homemade rat and mice breeding racks,there in good condition,plenty of drinkers,rat rack holds 28 x33L tubs and 2 x 50L rubs,mouse rack holds 21 smaller rubs,looking for around 130£ but open to decent offers,collection from Yeovil,Somerset


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## rats4reps (Feb 7, 2015)

Still for sale?


----------

